# How to transfer MOBI files to a Kindle Fire



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

I have had no problem transferring mobi files/books onto a Kindle Keyboard and a Kindle Touch.
I hook up the Kindle to my computer with the USB to mini USB cord, and the computer recognizes the Kindle as a drive. 
I then just copy and paste what I want to transfer into the DOCUMENTS folder.

But, this does not seem work with the Kindle Fire ! What am I doing wrong ? 

Also, can you have "collections" on books on the Fire like you can on the Kindle Keyboard and Touch ? 
I'd like to keep all authors together in a collection: ie: Clancy, King, etc etc ....

Thanks in advance folks =)


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

First question I have no idea but I am sure someone will be along in a few minutes to answer you.

Second question:  There are no collections on the fire.  For organizing you have your choice of Recent, by author or by title.    Oh and reading on a fire is different from an e-ink reader.  You will probably need to adjust the brightness quite often.  Also know that the fire takes more power than the other Kindles.  I have to charge my fire every day or two depending on how much I have used it.    8 hours of use between charging is my average on the fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Though the USB method will work*, for me, the easiest way to get mobi or other files onto any kindle -- Fire or otherwise -- is to use Send to Kindle. Here's a link to the PC version: www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/pc.

There's also a version for Macs as well as some tablets, and plug ins for most browsers.

You download the file to your computer, install it, and configure it with your Amazon credentials.  Then, when you have a file on your computer, of a compatible type, that you want on your Kindle, you right click on the file name to access the 'send to kindle' option.  You can specify which kindles to send it to -- can be more than one -- and whether or not you want Amazon to archive it for you in the cloud.  

Give it a few minutes and, if your kindle has had wireless on, you'll probably see the file there on your home page.  Or turn on wireless and do a 'sync and check' and it should come down.

*one thing is to make sure you put it in an appropriate folder so you can open it which might be what you're doing wrong.  Since I never do it that way, I don't know what the appropriate folder is (or even what the options are).

As to collections, there really aren't any.  Though you can put things you're currently reading in the favorites area which makes them readily available.  Remember the Fire is more like a tablet than an eInk reader.

Word is that a 'coming soon' item is a way to apply collections to the cloud which will then work on the Fire as well.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Ann ! 

The send to Kindle program seems to work very well. 
It's weird; I never had a problem copying files over to my Kindle Touch or Kindle Keyboard, but could not get that method to work for the Fire. 

And Ann, I must mention that I share your disappointment regarding the Nats. 
I had $100 on them to win the World Series ! 
For them to not even make the playoffs is a shocker.  

Thanks again ....


----------

